# Milan: giovedì le cose formali show



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.

In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.

Riso è stato intervistato appena fuori da Casa Milan e ha detto:" Mirabelli ha in mente qualcosa di interessante in entrata. Chiedete a lui"

L'agente è rimasto oltre 3 ore a colloquio coi dirigenti rossoneri".


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Jankto? Gagliardini?


----------



## Dapone (30 Agosto 2017)

La butto lì, per me è il Papu.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2017)

APAC Show


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Dopo questo annuncio mi aspetto il botto


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2017)

Rinnovo di Suso nulla di più.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Giuro che se è una diretta solo per presentare tutti i colpi fatti quest'estate impazzisco.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

Mah, se annunci così dev'essere qualcosa di veramente buono oppure stai facendo una trashata stile Inler con la maschera.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.



Non ce la faccio!


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Diego Costa?


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Ahahahah almeno potevan mettere un orario!! Comunque con una presentazione del genere non penso sia solo il rinnovo di suso !

E sinceramente non penso sia un giocatore normale! O se no non avrebbero fatto una pubblicità cosi figa


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Vediamo un po'. Fremo leggermente....


----------



## Giangy (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Direi Papu Gomez


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

Domanda atroce: perchè creare hype per qualcosa di "piccolo"?


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Non possono creare hype per poi presentarsi con un giicatorino. Spero sia un botto vero


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Diego Costa?



Ma che c'entra con Riso però? 
Per me è un suo uomo..


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Se creano quest'Hype e poi si presentano con un medioman molta gente penso che si incazzerebbe di brutto, quindi diamogli fiducia e speriamo.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Giuro che se è una diretta solo per presentare tutti i colpi fatti quest'estate impazzisco.



Ecco, possibile.

Ma in quel caso sarebbero degli idioti a farlo domani e non il primo settembre dando false speranze su possibili acquisti.


----------



## koti (30 Agosto 2017)

Dapone ha scritto:


> La butto lì, per me è il Papu.


L'Atalanta non lo venderà mai il 31 di agosto. Si son tenuti pure Spinazzola che voleva andare ad ogni costo alla Juve.


----------



## BELOUFA (30 Agosto 2017)

Therau Fiorentina......Niang Udinese....Jankto Milan

Filerebbe, sarebbe eccellente dal punto di vista tecnico ma non da show.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

E qualcuno che non è in nazionale


----------



## Ciora (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma addirittura con un video (per la prima volta) non è che ci hanno trollato tutti e hanno concluso un giocatore aspettando di annunciarlo a fine mercato? Impazzirei


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Rimarrete delusi, e tanto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Agosto 2017)

Dapone ha scritto:


> La butto lì, per me è il Papu.



Per come siamo messi lì a sinistra non lo butterei via...

Ma non credo proprio...


----------



## Casnop (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...


Uno show è qualcosa di spettacolare, insolito. Direi la firma di più giocatori, ma non saprei. Chissà.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

Per chi dice Suso: si trova in Spagna con la nazionale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E qualcuno che non è in nazionale


Già qua...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

Hanno creato molta fibrillazione ora


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E qualcuno che non è in nazionale



Tua opinione?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Rinnovo di Suso nulla di più.



Sarebbe una sceneggiatura degna di Galliani. Spero vivamente che non sia quello,

Giodicando dalla parole di Riso pero non mi pare proprio che "qualcosa di interessante" sia il solo rinnovo di Suso


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Vediamo che succede... Ma mi aspetto un giocatore importante di fronte a un messaggio del genere. Altrimenti meglio se stavano zitti e tenevano un profilo basso.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Uno show è qualcosa di spettacolare, insolito. Direi la firma di più giocatori, ma non saprei. Chissà.



Non illudiamoci altrimenti la beffa potrebbe essere atroce. Speriamo solo che la teatralità dell'annuncio corrisponda poi alla sostanza.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

E se fosse piu di un giocatore? Magari mezzala ed esterno
Che poi io, sinceramente, dopo un video del genere sogno quasi un colpo importante, mediatico.
Sarò pazzo ma sogno il big dopo questo video, ma non mi illudo.


----------



## patriots88 (30 Agosto 2017)

mi andrebbe bene tornasse deulofeu


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo questo annuncio mi aspetto il botto



Li ho difesi allo strenuo qui sopra, beccandomi anche in meritato ban. Giuro però che, adesso che hanno du nuovo creato l'hype mediatico, dovessero venir meno alle promesse per la seconda volta in un mese (terza, contando l'annuncio dello sponsor promesso durante la tournèe cinese), li metterò alla stessa stregua del Condor e del Magnaccia. Non sono 200 milioni spesi che fanno la differenza, ma la serietà. 

Attendo domani fino a mezzanotte.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

Scenario peggiore: un semplice video con le "passiamo alle cose formali" di tutti i nuovi acquisti, e ringraziamenti ai tifosi per il sostegno.... e la mega trollata del secolo è servita


----------



## patriots88 (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Ste cose o si fanno per presentare un top, oppure possiamo lasciare stare dai. 

E poi con sta cosa "cose formali" ha davvero stancato un pochetto. Okay bello all'inizio, ma ora basta.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2017)

Lo Sponsor?


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Uno show è qualcosa di spettacolare, insolito. Direi la firma di più giocatori, ma non saprei. Chissà.



Esatto. Le parole hanno un significato preciso. "Le cose formali" sono la firma di un giocatore. Lo show presuppone un evento d'intrattenimento di lunga durata. Quindi: o è la firma di qualche nuovo giocatore, oppure è semplicemente una live in cui celebrare gli 11 acquisti dell'estate (ma molti sono in nazionale). Suso pure è in nazionale, quindi niente rinnovo. Diamine! Mi sta divorando questa cosa.


----------



## Roccoro (30 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scenario peggiore: un semplice video con le "passiamo alle cose formali" di tutti i nuovi acquisti, e ringraziamenti ai tifosi per il sostegno.... e la mega trollata del secolo è servita



Per me sarà questo il video,anche se sarebbe stato più opportuno farlo venerdì che domani


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi ma io quando l ho letto ho pensato ad un video con tutti gli acquisti non ad un nuovo APACF ...


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo si tratti di un giocatore che fa davvero la differenza, altrimenti meglio restare così.


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scenario peggiore: un semplice video con le "passiamo alle cose formali" di tutti i nuovi acquisti, e ringraziamenti ai tifosi per il sostegno.... e la mega trollata del secolo è servita



Con la spalletta stile suningdance Sarebbe epico....


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma io quando l ho letto ho pensato ad un video con tutti gli acquisti non ad un nuovo APACF ...



E' proprio quello che ho pensato io.. secondo me è non è qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## James45 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma io quando l ho letto ho pensato ad un video con tutti gli acquisti non ad un nuovo APACF ...



Io pure (purtroppo).
Unica speranziella per la frase di Riso riferita a Mirabelli.


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Se fosse un video non sarebbe live su dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scenario peggiore: un semplice video con le "passiamo alle cose formali" di tutti i nuovi acquisti, e ringraziamenti ai tifosi per il sostegno.... e la mega trollata del secolo è servita



Prima cosa che ho pensato, un riepilogo degli acquisti alla chiusura del mercato


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma io quando l ho letto ho pensato ad un video con tutti gli acquisti non ad un nuovo APACF ...



No ti prego, sarebbe una mazzata.
E il colloquio con Riso? Le sue dichiarazioni?
Non posso crederci dai


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

ragazzi, diciamocelo, se monti un'attesa così il penultimo giorno di mercato per celebrare gli undici acquisti fai un autogol comunicativo enorme.
se fai un tweet così devi presentare un giocatore di primo livello.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Forza speriamo in un bel colpo in entrata

Sarà solo una mia illusione ma quel Diego ancora senza squadra...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Ricordiamoci la pagliacciate del "grande acquisto" riferitosi a Campopiano...


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

James45 ha scritto:


> Io pure (purtroppo).
> Unica speranziella per la frase di Riso riferita a Mirabelli.



il tweet parla di "LIVE".


----------



## Nicco (30 Agosto 2017)

Prendere un'altra punta sarebbe un errore. Per il top davanti c'è tempo il prossimo anno, serve sostanza al centro.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo bene


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> No ti prego, sarebbe una mazzata.
> E il colloquio con Riso? Le sue dichiarazioni?
> Non posso crederci dai



Nemmeno io posso crederci. Se lo avessero fatto il 1 settembre, forse, ma non il 31 agosto.
DEVE esserci qualche novità, ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Andre96 (30 Agosto 2017)

Rinnovo di Suso senza Suso in DIRETTA  sarebbero dei geni proprio.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma io quando l ho letto ho pensato ad un video con tutti gli acquisti non ad un nuovo APACF ...



Ci ho pensato anche io, ma non vedo il senso di fare un live su tutte e tre le piattaforme. Se fai un live significa che c'è qualcuno in diretta, altrimenti tanto valeva dire che avrebbero caricato un video e basta.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma io quando l ho letto ho pensato ad un video con tutti gli acquisti non ad un nuovo APACF ...



Si ma onestamente è da ******* annunciarlo così e per l'ULTIMO giorno di mercato.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prima cosa che ho pensato, un riepilogo degli acquisti alla chiusura del mercato



Io ho il forte sospetto che sia proprio così...


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci la pagliacciate del "grande acquisto" riferitosi a Campopiano...



Ma a fare quell'annuncio era stato Palomba. Cosa c'entra Campopiano?


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ecco, possibile.
> 
> Ma in quel caso sarebbero degli idioti a farlo domani e non il primo settembre dando false speranze su possibili acquisti.



Oramai da Campopiano mi aspetto di tutto..


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Giuro che se è una diretta solo per presentare tutti i colpi fatti quest'estate impazzisco.



imho sarà proprio una cosa del genere.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (30 Agosto 2017)

Il rischio figura di melma a questo giro è enorme


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io posso crederci. Se lo avessero fatto il 1 settembre, forse, ma non il 31 agosto.
> DEVE esserci qualche novità, ne sono sicuro.



Appunto, sarebbe davvero il primo GRAVISSIMO errore di questa società


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, però la parola "show" ha un significato preciso. Sarà un evento dal vivo, che presuppone una certa teatralità. O è una presentazione sulla falsa riga di quella fatta in China, o è la firma di nuovi acquisti tenuti in serbo per l'ultimo giorno.


----------



## Andre96 (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ragazzi, diciamocelo, se monti un'attesa così il penultimo giorno di mercato per celebrare gli undici acquisti fai un autogol comunicativo enorme.
> se fai un tweet così devi presentare un giocatore di primo livello.



Appunto, lo fai l'1 al massimo. Se no sei proprio stro..o


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci la pagliacciate del "grande acquisto" riferitosi a Campopiano...



Li avrei presi a schiaffoni per quella idiozia.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza speriamo in un bel colpo in entrata
> 
> Sarà solo una mia illusione ma quel Diego ancora senza squadra...



per me può essere solo lui se è un colpo grosso in entrata, il Chelsea gliel'ha fatta pagare, non lo da all'Atletico Madrid, non lo da dove vuole andare lui. mia sensazione.


----------



## Il barone rossonero (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi è l annuncio dello sponsor!!! State calmi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

Parlano di live. Parlano di 3 piattaforme diverse.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi, sarà un video con tutte le firme o una cosa del genere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci la pagliacciate del "grande acquisto" riferitosi a Campopiano...



Campopiano ora lavora per il Milan è ...


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma io quando l ho letto ho pensato ad un video con tutti gli acquisti non ad un nuovo APACF ...



E riso?
Dai, sogniamo un' altra giornata..
Il risveglio potrebbe essere brusco, però..


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2017)

Se non si presentano con giocatori di livello si giocano gia molto... non possono creare hype cosi "per eccitarci tutti insiemi".


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

parla di "LIVE" ragazzi, parla di "LIVE", non può essere un video e basta.


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2017)

Non si può fare un annuncio del genere per poi presentarsi con Baselli...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci la pagliacciate del "grande acquisto" riferitosi a Campopiano...



Stavolta pare diverso, lì praticamente si auto-annunciò lui stesso. 

Stavolta è il profilo ufficiale che parla di diretta FB e soprattutto usa la parola live.

Se quest'hype creato venisse poi annullato da un annuncio banale credo che sarebbe un autogol pazzesco e incredibile.

Insomma sarebbe una gallianata.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

Beh, prendiamo questo annuncio + le parole di Riso e c'e il sospetto di un acquisto nuovo.

La domanda e chi? I migliori sarebbero Gomez e Jankto. Pero il primo lo escludo. Jankto sarebbe un colpo estremamente funzionale, giocatore bravo e con gran potenziale. Mi piace molto.
Pero e un giocatore che giudico tutt'altro che mediatico. Non e un nome che fa notizia, nonostante la qualita del ragazzo. 

Allora di chi si puo trattare? Non so. Jankto sembra il nome piu probabile


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Giocatori di livello "top" non me ne aspetto minimamente (e se fosse Diego Costa gli sputerei fino al prossimo mese). Mi aspetto però almeno un paio di acquisti di medio livello. Sotto questa linea sarà delusione.


----------



## Pit96 (30 Agosto 2017)

Sta cosa mi mette hype... e non voglio rimanere deluso


----------



## Jonnys (30 Agosto 2017)

No ragazzi nel video allegato al tweet dice: live on Facebook, Youtube e MilanTv. Non può essere un video registrato se dicono "live"
Deve essere per forza la firma di un giocatore nuovo o più! Io la butto lì, se fosse Di Maria? Il Psg sta per annunciare Mbappè...


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi sanchez ha chiesto un permesso alla nazionale del chile! In inghilterra lo collegavano al passaggio al city


----------



## ignaxio (30 Agosto 2017)

Spero che sia il PAPU. 


Ci serve come il pane per fare un ottimo 4-3-3


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Agosto 2017)

Il barone rossonero ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è l annuncio dello sponsor!!! State calmi



Tua idea o sai qualcosa?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Campopiano ora lavora per il Milan è ...



Ma cosa state dicendo? Mica ho detto qualcosa contro Campopiano eh.. dovete sempre attaccare sempre e comunque. 

La mia era una battuta per poi non rimanere delusi. Visto che l'ultima volta auro Palomba è uscito con "il miglior acquisto del Milan fino ad ora"

Tutti a parlare di top player e sopratutto dello sponsor... per poi rivelarsi il signor Campopiano.. tanto hype per nulla. Io dico solo di stare attenti e basta.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> per me può essere solo lui se è un colpo grosso in entrata, il Chelsea gliel'ha fatta pagare, non lo da all'Atletico Madrid, non lo da dove vuole andare lui. mia sensazione.



Preghiamo!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> parla di "LIVE" ragazzi, parla di "LIVE", non può essere un video e basta.



Già. Se è una Live come potrebbe essere un video riepilogativo di tutti gli acquisti estivi? Tra l'altro una cosa del genere l'hanno fatta a Luglio con tutti i viaggi di Fassone e Mirabelli prima dell'acquisto di Conti, e il video si concluse con un "What's next?".


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2017)

per che ora è prevista la Live ? 

madonna che ansia.....e che hype stanno creando ? il rischio delusione è altissimo.


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Il motto divenuto proverbiale si riferisce ad un acquisto. E non credo creino questo Hype tra i tifosi l'ultimo giorno di mercato per presentare un giocatore qualsiasi. Magari mi sbaglio ma deve essere qualcuno di importante..


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Considerate che non può essere un giocatore estero , non farebbero in tempo a chiudere con visite e tutto in 1 giorno. 

Per me ci stiamo montando la testa


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

La butto li..

Niang al Torino per 10M piú Baselli ipervalutato 12M in modo da fare una bellamplus valenza di 22 M (cime con lo spartak) e questi soldi reinvestiti sull'acquisto fatto nel viaggio segreto di 15gg fa in cui hanno spento i cellulari (non dico nomi perché sarebbero tutte illazioni anche se, tanto che stiamo qui a giocare dico Aguero o Muller).

In alternativa il giovane piú promettente del calci italiano adesso: Pellegri


----------



## Pit96 (30 Agosto 2017)

Diego Costa non avrebbe senso dopo l'acquisto di Kalinic. Bisognerebbe giocare sempre con due punte. Non credo proprio possa arrivare


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Domani salteranno tanti tasti F5


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Vuoi vedere che è Sanchez?La butto li


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2017)

Però non dicono un top. Non fasciamoci subito la testa o sperare in chissà cosa. Va benissimo uno o due giocatori che completino La Rosa come stiamo chiedendo. Se sono due giocatori giovani ed interessanti, come jankto e un esterno sarebbe da rallegrarci e festeggiare. Poi lo show lo abbiamo fatto sempre anche con Borini per cui tranquilli. Poi chiaro se presentano Angel Di Maria, non piango


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Considerate che non può essere un giocatore estero , non farebbero in tempo a chiudere con visite e tutto in 1 giorno.
> 
> Per me ci stiamo montando la testa


Se è uscito il messaggio significa che la trattativa è già chiusa. 
Per le visite si può firmare "previe visite mediche successive".. un po' come è stato per bonucci


----------



## ultràinside (30 Agosto 2017)

Riso che dice che Mirabelli...
Riso se non erro, fa anche da intermediario con la Spagna...
Fassone lascia Casa Milan alle 16.30 per motivi personali ...
Se mi fanno il video di tutte le cose formali fatte finora e dopo questo annuncio... beh a dir poco mi sentirei preso in giro


----------



## URABALO (30 Agosto 2017)

Anche io il primo nome che ho pensato è la Bestia, però abbiamo già tre prime punte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Considerate che non può essere un giocatore estero , non farebbero in tempo a chiudere con visite e tutto in 1 giorno.
> 
> Per me ci stiamo montando la testa



Possono farlo se acquisicono le visite della,societá di provenienza o se hanno giá fatto fare le visite all'estero.
Comunque non é sicuramente un nazionale, altrimenti la presentazione nun se pó fa!


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, però la parola "show" ha un significato preciso. Sarà un evento dal vivo, che presuppone una certa teatralità. O è una presentazione sulla falsa riga di quella fatta in China, o è la firma di nuovi acquisti tenuti in serbo per l'ultimo giorno.



Quoto.

E' un LIVE quindi dal vivo con qualcuno che firma in diretta, il teatrino degli acquisti non lo fai in diretta ma fai video modello quello con l'aereo e la macchinina. In un certo senso quel video era già una presentazione dei nuovi arrivi.

Qui è qualcosa di mediatico. Se non è un giocatore è lo sponsor. Non ci sono ne se ne ma... Suso è in Spagna e il rinnovo è stato detto che verrà firmato a calciomercato chiuso quindi al rientro dalla Spagna.

Mo sono in fibrillazione... cavolo... ero tranquillo ad attendere di vivere gli ultimi botti degli altri e vedere il fermento all'Hotel su Sport Italia e mo devo vivere 24 ore di ansia rossonera.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2017)

non può essere nessun Big, dai, altrimenti la 7 la lasciavano libera....

anche secondo me è lo sponsor.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scenario peggiore: un semplice video con le "passiamo alle cose formali" di tutti i nuovi acquisti, e ringraziamenti ai tifosi per il sostegno.... e la mega trollata del secolo è servita



Ahahah


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Scenario più incredibile: un top player (non Diego Costa, vi prego!) sull'esterno. Di Maria? Sanchez? Boh?

Scenario più zozzo: nessun nuovo acquisto, ma solo un video che "riassume" gli acquisti di quest'estate.

Scenario così così: un acquisto medio o una live in cui si celebrano tutti gli acquisti dell'estate.

Scenario probabile: 2 o più nuovi acquisti di medio livello per completare la rosa. 



Però il non aver messo un orario preciso potrebbe significare che sarà un video che andrà live su questi canali domani.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

Questo thread arriva a 100 pagine PRIMA del Live


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Se è uscito il messaggio significa che la trattativa è già chiusa.
> Per le visite si può firmare "previe visite mediche successive".. un po' come è stato per bonucci



No, lo firmi senza visite al limite, quella cosa si può fare solo col mercato aperto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2017)

Odio abbastanza ste pagliacciate, però attendo con ansia, senza fare ipotesi

Magari una live per il "via dalle balls" di Niang


----------



## AllanX (30 Agosto 2017)

Le mie aspettative ora sono altissime...
Roba come triplo colpo sia in entrata che in uscita.
Escono: Niang, Sosa, Paletta
Entrano: Jankto, Papu Gomez, Cavani !!!
Forse ho un tantino esagerato,
meglio non illudersi troppo. Comunque se fosse solo una celebrazione di tutti gli acquisti fatti in questa sessione di mercato ci resterei davvero malissimo.


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

Non hyppatevi troppo mi raccomando. Non sarà nessun big name. Magari qualche sorpresa come Rafinha Jankto o Pellegri o comunque un colpo del genere. Sarebbe la discreta conclusione di un ottimo mercato.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> Il motto divenuto proverbiale si riferisce ad un acquisto. E non credo creino questo Hype tra i tifosi l'ultimo giorno di mercato per presentare un giocatore qualsiasi. Magari mi sbaglio ma deve essere qualcuno di importante..



Già


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Ma la fonte di queste parole di Riso? Non le trovo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non può essere nessun Big, dai, altrimenti la 7 la lasciavano libera....
> 
> anche secondo me è lo sponsor.



Ma ai tifosi cosa importa dello sponsor? Non credo creino hype per questo


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non può essere nessun Big, dai, altrimenti la 7 la lasciavano libera....
> 
> anche secondo me è lo sponsor.



Il motto ormai è famoso in relazione alla firma dei giocatori, non ad accordi commerciali.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Suma su Milan TV in pratica dice che si tratta del riassunto degli acquisti estivi. Ha sottolineato piú volte che anche se non arrivasse nessuno sarebbe stato un grande mercato.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Sarà una clip con tutte le presentazioni.

Stiamo decisamente sopravvalutando sta cosa dei social.


----------



## Ivan lancini (30 Agosto 2017)

Pedullà dice che è stato proposto jankto


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2017)

Sarà un live con Campopiano che farà vedere spezzoni di Fassone che passa alle cose formali.Tipo l hype Che creò prima di autoannunciarsi nel nuovo incarico al Milan.


----------



## Il barone rossonero (30 Agosto 2017)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Tua idea o sai qualcosa?


 non voglio dire che ho una fonte certa ma non dici neanche che è un invenzione!!! Domenica tra l altro parlando con campopiano incontrato a casa Milan mi ha confermato che il Milan si muoverà solo se venderà niang!!! Quindi può essere lo sponsor che lo stesso fassone ha annunciato!!! Uno sponsor importante per questo nell annuncio dice show!!! Poi nel mercato può succedere di tutto


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

Raga vi state facendo dei film incredibili e assurdi. Davvero. Cosi facendo rimarrete delusi tutti quanti. Sarà sicuramente un video riepilogativo con tutti gli acquisti fatti e magari la presentazione di un altro giocatore che va a completare la rosa: tipo Jankto o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma la fonte di queste parole di Riso? Non le trovo da nessuna parte.



Sono su tutti i siti di calciomercato


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2017)

ma non illudetevi sarà un video per ripercorrere tutti gli acquisti fatti una volta chiuso il calciomercato


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Suma su Milan TV in pratica dice che si tratta del riassunto degli acquisti estivi. Ha sottolineato piú volte che anche se non arrivasse nessuno sarebbe stato un grande mercato.



Ecco, ciao...
Delusione fortissima nel caso


----------



## VonVittel (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Considerate che non può essere un giocatore estero , non farebbero in tempo a chiudere con visite e tutto in 1 giorno.
> 
> Per me ci stiamo montando la testa



Robinho dal City fu ufficializzato il 31. Non mi ricordo le tempistiche su visite mediche e firma del contratto, ma quest'ultimo fu depositato l'ultimo giorno.

E io se proprio devo sognare un giocatore top che non è in nazionale ed è in cerca di una squadra io dico Diego Costa.
Poi se proprio devo esagerare e devo ipotizzare un vero e proprio show, ci aggiungo Jankto (e a quel punto è uno APACF show proprio perché sono in 2 e non uno solo a firmare). Inizierei a venerare i nostri dirigenti in maniera solenne.


Se devo tornare sulla Terra mi immagino una live in cui al massimo, ma nemmeno quello secondo me succede, annunciano un giocatore di Riso e poi mostrano in diretta un video riepilogativo degli acquisti. E a quel punto il vaffa è bello forte, forse è leggermente più contenuto in caso di arrivo di uno forte portato da Riso, tipo appunto Jankto.


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarà una clip con tutte le presentazioni.
> 
> Stiamo decisamente sopravvalutando sta cosa dei social.



Probabilmente è cosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Il Sumaro dice che è un video riassuntivo ... ve l'ho detto


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...







mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarà una clip con tutte le presentazioni.
> 
> Stiamo decisamente sopravvalutando sta cosa dei social.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> suma su milan tv in pratica dice che si tratta del riassunto degli acquisti estivi. Ha sottolineato piú volte che anche se non arrivasse nessuno sarebbe stato un grande mercato.



cvd


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

Ho controllato le convocazioni delle nazionali. Tutti i big prendibili sono in nazionale, non saprei proprio indicarne uno che non lo sia, Draxler, Muller, Di Maria, Aguero, tutti convocati.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sanchez ha chiesto un permesso alla nazionale del chile! In inghilterra lo collegavano al passaggio al city



Sicuro guarda


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga vi state facendo dei film incredibili e assurdi. Davvero. Cosi facendo rimarrete delusi tutti quanti. Sarà sicuramente un video riepilogativo con tutti gli acquisti fatti e magari la presentazione di un altro giocatore che va a completare la rosa: tipo Jankto o qualcosa del genere.



Si, sarà così


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2017)

Si ma è una diretta live. Non sarebbe necessaria per un video riassunto. Dai stiamo tranquilli. Non sarà un top, pazienza, speriamo sia un giocatore che serve e di ottime potenzialità.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Agosto 2017)

Baselli e soldi per Niang e magari coi soldimprendiamo Pellegri o Salcedo


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il Sumaro dice che è un video riassuntivo ... ve l'ho detto



Vabbe' se ci si fida di Suma...Annunciano lo show, creano l'Hype tra i tifosi l'ultimo giorno di mercato per far vedere un video?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Suma su Milan TV in pratica dice che si tratta del riassunto degli acquisti estivi. Ha sottolineato piú volte che anche se non arrivasse nessuno sarebbe stato un grande mercato.


Se così fosse potevano aspettare fine mercato per farlo...
Non ci voglio credere...
Pessima decisione...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ecco, ciao...
> Delusione fortissima nel caso



Si infatti.. Campopiano deve finirla con tutti sti #Staytuned. Ma l'ha capito che i tifosi stanno impazzendo per dei colpi in entrata o no?


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Agosto 2017)

Bah, in molti dite che sarà un acquisto importante, lo spero anche io ,ma non ci credo neanche un po.

Questa volta se non arriva nessuno hanno esagerato a fare questo video, secondo me il rischio delusione é altissimo, anzi quasi certo :/


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> No ragazzi nel video allegato al tweet dice: live on Facebook, Youtube e MilanTv. Non può essere un video registrato se dicono "live"
> Deve essere per forza la firma di un giocatore nuovo o più! Io la butto lì, se fosse Di Maria? Il Psg sta per annunciare Mbappè...



D'istinto ci ho pensato e sperato pure io.

Ma all'ultimo giorno di mercato è impossibile.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si infatti.. Campopiano deve finirla con tutti sti #Staytuned. Ma l'ha capito che i tifosi stanno impazzendo per dei colpi in entrata o no?



Si è sbilanciata la pagina UFFICIALE del Milan, non Campopiano.
Per questo mi aspetto qualcosa. Un video riassuntivo sarebbe una m... clamorosa


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

La presentazione degli acquisti già fatti e magari pure una festa live con i nuovi protagonisti della stagione va fatta il Primo di Settembre, non il 31 di Agosto, a mercato ancora aperto, altrimenti è una presa in giro, dai!


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si infatti.. Campopiano deve finirla con tutti sti #Staytuned. Ma l'ha capito che i tifosi stanno impazzendo per dei colpi in entrata o no?



Poteva andare peggio tipo che facevano un video a Baresi mentre twerka stile Suning.


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Secondo me, e lo dice anche il nome APACF show, si tratta di una sorta di riassunto del mercato estivo. Felice di sbagliarmi, ma non credo ad altro.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

È il riassunto.


Che branco di imbecilli.
Guadagnini pessimo nella gestione della cosa.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Suma su Milan TV in pratica dice che si tratta del riassunto degli acquisti estivi. Ha sottolineato piú volte che anche se non arrivasse nessuno sarebbe stato un grande mercato.



Se uno ci pensa, è la cosa più probabile. Che poi sia una cosa che andrebbe fatta giorno 1 e non domani è sacrosanto.. Farla l'ultimo giorno di mercato è come spargere sale in ferite aperte.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Magari sarà un video trash sulla falsariga di quello di Suning


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma come fa ad essere un video riassuntivo dai, Riso non avrebbe mai detto allora che Mirabelli ha pronto qualcosa in entrata

Se fosse così sarebbe da prendere a calci nel culo chi ha avuto la genialata di postare sto "APACF SHOW" su FB


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

io credo che la comunicazione del Milan sia gestita da persone intelligenti.

credo anche che il tifoso del Milan sia intelligente.

1-live
2-adesso passiamo alle cose formali show
3-tenetevi pronti
4-31 agosto

io ne deduco un acquisto l'ultimo giorno di mercato non la messa in onda di un video registrato sugli acquisti passati.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Si è sbilanciata la pagina UFFICIALE del Milan, non Campopiano.
> Per questo mi aspetto qualcosa. Un video riassuntivo sarebbe una m... clamorosa



Si ma questi video li realizza Campopiano eh..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Agosto 2017)

E se fosse lo sponsor? magari un colosso che firmerebbe un mega contratto con il milan


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Agosto 2017)

baila como el papu


----------



## ignaxio (30 Agosto 2017)

È il "One more thing" di steve Jobs


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> È il riassunto.
> 
> 
> Che branco di imbecilli.
> Guadagnini pessimo nella gestione della cosa.



No, la colpa è nostra. La roba pubblicitaria per i social va presa per quello che è.


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io credo che la comunicazione del Milan sia gestita da persone intelligenti.
> 
> credo anche che il tifoso del Milan sia intelligente.
> 
> ...



Bè, se alla comunicazione al Milan non ci sta un bimbo di due anni che non capisce che un annuncio del genere non fa altro che creare un aspettativa enorme nei tifosi in coincidenza dell'ultimo giorno di mercato, credo che la cosa abbia un solo significato.


----------



## simone316 (30 Agosto 2017)

Non penso proprio che si tratterà di un acquisto top, ma spero vivamente che non sia solo per un riepilogo degli acquisti fatti, sarebbe un suicidio mediatico assoluto..


----------



## Zenos (30 Agosto 2017)

Che trollata ragazzi.


----------



## Gito (30 Agosto 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E se fosse lo sponsor? magari un colosso che firmerebbe un mega contratto con il milan



Portando un mega giocatore per presentarsi al meglio


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Agosto 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E se fosse lo sponsor? magari un colosso che firmerebbe un mega contratto con il milan



Penso di si a pelle


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Bon. Almeno ci siamo già preparati. 

Sarà un video o una live riepilogativa del nostro calciomercato estivo. Avrei preferito altro, ma pazienza. Fino a 1 ora fa ero tranquillo al 100% che il nostro mercato fosse finito. Ci metto poco a ritornare in quel mood.

Bisogna stare attenti con le parole e l'uso dei social, però.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2017)

Annunciano il rinnovo di Niang


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il Sumaro dice che è un video riassuntivo ... ve l'ho detto



Ma dove l'ha detto? Sul suo twitter non c'è scritto.


----------



## Mika (30 Agosto 2017)

RIcordatervi la frase di Riso di un ora fa... non penso sia il video riassuntivo presentato LIVE.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> E se fosse lo sponsor? magari un colosso che firmerebbe un mega contratto con il milan



Mi andrebbe ugualmente bene.

L'unica cosa che devono evitare è una presentazione degli acquisti fatti nei mesi passati. Fosse così sarebbe una brutta presa per i fondelli.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

Mi accontento anche di un grande sponsor + jankto e gomez


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Si ma questi video li realizza Campopiano eh..



Si ma su direttiva di Guadagnini, la colpa sarebbe sua in primis


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

*Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.

Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?

Tornate on topic.*


----------



## MissRossonera (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...


La prima cosa che ho pensato è stata un video riassuntivo degli acquisti fatti.Ma essendo live mi pare improbabile, perciò penso possa essere la presentazione di uno sponsor o al massimo dell'ultimo acquisto,ma nessun big,per quello non ci spero proprio più.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2017)

Che pagliacciata


----------



## goleador 70 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*


Ahahahahahah questa è bellissima Admin..
Sono d'accordo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

*campopiano su Twitter: c'è scritto! È un LIVE. Non posso dirvi altro.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> *



.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*



Quoto.Un'ora fa Riso dice che Mirabelli ha in mente cose interessanti in entrata. Un'ora dopo ce ne siamo dimenticati tutti?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *campopiano su Twitter: c'è scritto! È un LIVE. Non posso dirvi altro.*


Se è un live non può essere un riassunto...


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*



Invece è molto probabile, anzi ne sono quasi certo, che sia un video riepilogativo con tutti gli acquisti. Basta andare a vedere la conferenza di presentazione dove c'erano Fassone, Mirabelli, Montella e Guadagnini dove all'inizio hanno fatto vedere quel video con i viaggi fatti da F&M per il mondo a comprare giocatori. Domani faranno vedere il video completo, in live ovviamente.


----------



## Ciora (30 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *campopiano su Twitter: c'è scritto! È un LIVE. Non posso dirvi altro.*



L'affare si ingrossa


----------



## Andre96 (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma se è davvero un acquisto, non dovremmo saperlo entro sta notte?


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Non so cosa pensare, il top lo sogno ma lo escludo a priori.
Spero sia per ufficializzare due "buoni" giocatori allora


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



a questo punto un pensierino su Diego Costa ce lo farei


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *campopiano su Twitter: c'è scritto! È un LIVE. Non posso dirvi altro.*



E no allora se è un live il Soumaro che dice ? Chi può essere ? Per me Jankto .


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*



la frase sui manichini mi ha fatto ribaltare dal ridere


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*



È chiaro, si sono tirati la zappa sui piedi, forse siamo di fronte al primo grande errore del nuovo Milan.
Oppure ci sarà da divertirsi.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*




Infatti, inoltre per la prima volta ci sarà la diretta in contemporanea su FB, Milan TV e Youtube. Un evento così pubblicizzato deve per forza nascondere qualcosa di grosso.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Agosto 2017)

Ripeto la mia, tanto è solo una previsione, se sbaglio amen.
E' la presentazione di Diego Costa.

A me non viene in mente altro in questo momento.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È chiaro, si sono tirati la zappa sui piedi, forse siamo di fronte al primo grande errore del nuovo Milan.
> Oppure ci sarà da divertirsi.



E' un grossissimo errore di comunicazione questo, dico è perchè è palese che sarà un video riepilogativo. Poi ovvio che vorrei essere smentito, ma non credo.


----------



## Pampu7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Ho un sogno, Thomas Muller + Jankto


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Mi auguro che lo sappiano che la storia del post ferragosto é stata mal digerita e che i social sono un arma a doppio taglio. Proprio ora poi col lancio degli abbonamenti Europa League e quelli per il campionato ancora aperti non possono trollare o generare aspettative per un giocatorino. Ma anche per uno Jankto sarebbe sciocco nonostante mi piaccia molto IMHO


----------



## NaTzGuL (30 Agosto 2017)

Aubameyang?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

Tutto sto casino per Jankto?

Per quanto sia un giocatori utile, funzionale e di grandissimo potenziale, ad oggi non ha questa importanza a livello mediatico.

Mi pare strano


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Ciao piacere, mi chiamo Cristiano, forse mi conoscete già...


----------



## centopercento (30 Agosto 2017)

ecco ora ho l'hype a 10000 anche se razionalmente so che non può essere chissachè 
mi sa che con questa trollata faranno incavolare un sacco di tifosi


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' un grossissimo errore di comunicazione questo, dico è perchè è palese che sarà un video riepilogativo. Poi ovvio che vorrei essere smentito, ma non credo.



Scusatemi, ma palese dove? Guardiamo un secondo i fatti: Riso un'ora fa dice che Mirabelli ha in mente cose interessanti in entrata, Niang viene ceduto, un live si fa in diretta con delle persone, è l'ultimo giorno di mercato, Suso è in Spagna e non può essere il suo rinnovo. Mah, sarò scemo io ma non mi sembra che siano i segni evidenti di un video riepilogativo.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Agosto 2017)

se è un video di riepilogo sono dei dementi totali....a me va bene anche cosi è stato comunque un mercato ottimo ma se dopo questo annuncio fanno una cosa sciocca come un video di riepilogo o roba del genere sono veramente degli imbec...!

potrebbe essere l'annuncio live di un grosso sponsor?

Diego Costa?

Silvio che ricompra il milan?


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' un grossissimo errore di comunicazione questo, dico è perchè è palese che sarà un video riepilogativo. Poi ovvio che vorrei essere smentito, ma non credo.



Per la millesima volta è una LIVE. Che fanno, si mettono in contatto con i giocatori dalle rispettive nazionali via Skype e salutano i tifosi a mo di "saluta Andonio"?


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È chiaro, si sono tirati la zappa sui piedi, forse siamo di fronte al primo grande errore del nuovo Milan.
> Oppure ci sarà da divertirsi.



.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

Campopiano ha appena risposto ad un tifoso su twitter dicendo che la live è prevista per domani sera, e che domani sapremo tutto.


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Scusatemi, ma palese dove? Guardiamo un secondo i fatti: Riso un'ora fa dice che Mirabelli ha in mente cose interessanti in entrata, Niang viene ceduto, un live si fa in diretta con delle persone, è l'ultimo giorno di mercato, Suso è in Spagna e non può essere il suo rinnovo. Mah, sarò scemo io ma non mi sembra che siano i segni evidenti di un video riepilogativo.



Boh dai inutile hypparsi per nomi assurdi. Io spero tanto in Jankto o Pellegri. Il primo sarebbe già molto utile ora e il secondo uno dei talenti U18 + interessanti in Europa. Sarebbe una buon modo per terminare il mercato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ciao piacere, mi chiamo Cristiano, forse mi conoscete già...



" sono Cristiano , Cristiano Malgioglio nuovo Stylist rossonero "


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *campopiano su Twitter: c'è scritto! È un LIVE. Non posso dirvi altro.*



Non vorrei che fosse uno sponsor, boh, è possibile che facciano un video per far firmare della gente per uno sponsor? e poi, tutti si aspettano un colpo di mercato e questi annunciano un nuovo sponsor? dai non voglio crederci e spero di no.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha appena risposto ad un tifoso su twitter dicendo che la live è prevista per domani sera, e che domani sapremo tutto.



Quindi 24 ore di attesa! Mi sa che devo staccare per un po' dal refresh o sano a domani sera non ci arrivo.


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Scusate.. ma fosse un big non uscirebbe nulla?
Ad ora solo il nome di Jankto.. bel colpo anche se annunciare un APACF mi pare esagerato..


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se è un video di riepilogo sono dei dementi totali....a me va bene anche cosi è stato comunque un mercato ottimo ma se dopo questo annuncio fanno una cosa sciocca come un video di riepilogo o roba del genere sono veramente degli imbec...!
> 
> potrebbe essere l'annuncio live di un grosso sponsor?
> 
> ...



Ci manca solo che lo presenti Bossari...


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2017)

Non mi aspetto grandi nomi, però a questo punto se non si tratta di un acquisto, quantomeno del valore di uno Jantko, fanno un autogol clamoroso. Già nell'ultimo mese si sono dovuti rimangiare un paio di volte la parola. Stavolta saprebbe tanto di presa in giro...
Speriamo. Una buona mezz'ala di ricambio o un buon esterno e sarei già contento.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Oppure è Elliott che acquisisce il Milan...ovviamente poi falliremo, per la gioia degli sfigati e dei ladri


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusate.. ma fosse un big non uscirebbe nulla?
> Ad ora solo il nome di Jankto.. bel colpo anche se annunciare un APACF mi pare esagerato..



Esattamente, se fosse un big è IMPOSSIBILE che non esca niente da qui a non dico domani sera... ma a domani mattina!


----------



## mandraghe (30 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Oppure è Elliott che acquisisce il Milan...ovviamente poi falliremo, per la gioia degli sfigati e dei ladri




E fassone in sottofondo che canta mi vendo


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per la millesima volta è una LIVE. Che fanno, si mettono in contatto con i giocatori dalle rispettive nazionali via Skype e salutano i tifosi a mo di "saluta Andonio"?



Appunto essendo un live non puó essere un giocatore. E se lo fosse certo non sarebbe sto gran nome visto che i giocatori importanti sono un nazionale. L'unico top non in nazionale é Diego Costa ma:
1 - Abbiamo già 3 centravanti
2 - Oggi erano in riunione i dirigenti di Chelsea e Atletico per definire


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Esattamente, se fosse un big è IMPOSSIBILE che non esca niente da qui a non dico domani sera... ma a domani mattina!



Lo sapremmo se domattina Niang fosse in direzione Torino.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha appena risposto ad un tifoso su twitter dicendo che la live è prevista per domani sera, e che domani sapremo tutto.



domani sera a che ora ? 

alle 23 si chiude il mercato, dovrebbero poi precipitarsi all'atahotel (o dove si tiene il mercato) per far depositare l'eventuale contratto....

boh, spero tanto non sia una vaccata.


----------



## kipstar (30 Agosto 2017)

Sponsor?


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Appunto essendo un live non puó essere un giocatore. E se lo fosse certo non sarebbe sto gran nome visto che i giocatori importanti sono un nazionale. L'unico top non in nazionale é Diego Costa ma:
> 1 - Abbiamo già 3 centravanti
> 2 - Oggi erano in riunione i dirigenti di Chelsea e Atletico per definire



Non sarà un top player infatti. Non sono neanche sicuro che riguardi un acquisto visto che Niang è ancora a Milano. Spero si concluda il mercato con un buon colpo a centrocampo.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*




.


----------



## AllanX (30 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Oppure è Elliott che acquisisce il Milan...ovviamente poi falliremo, per la gioia degli sfigati e dei ladri



Oppure ci sarà Fassone che firma il rifinanziamento del debito dal fondo Elliott a banca mediolanum


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> *campopiano su Twitter: c'è scritto! È un LIVE. Non posso dirvi altro.*



Beh, dai a questo punto dire così e poi è un video riassuntivo o comunque una presentazione live degli acquisti già fatti mi sembra impossibile, sarebbe da incompetenti.


----------



## Ambrole (30 Agosto 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Diego Costa non avrebbe senso dopo l'acquisto di Kalinic. Bisognerebbe giocare sempre con due punte. Non credo proprio possa arrivare


Tra l altro due punte male assortite, impossibile, se punta fosse al limite potrebbe essere Muller che ha rotto col Bayern.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Agosto 2017)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sarà un live con Campopiano che farà vedere spezzoni di Fassone che passa alle cose formali.Tipo l hype Che creò prima di autoannunciarsi nel nuovo incarico al Milan.



Già, non caschiamoci di nuovo.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me si tratta dell'acquisto di 1 o addirittura 2 giocatori, con la speranza che uno tra essi sia jankto.


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2017)

il rinnovo di suso non può essere perchè è in nazionale...altri rinnovi non penso..sarà o un acquisto o una gallianata e cioè una presa per il cu.lo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si tratta dell'acquisto di 1 o addirittura 2 giocatori, con la speranza che uno tra essi sia jankto.



Boh , non filtra nulla .


----------



## Casnop (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Lasciate perdere le chiacchiere di corridoio.
> 
> Se è un LIVE come fa ad essere un riassunto degli acquisti già fatti se i diretti interessati sono tutti in nazionale? Il video lo fa Fassone coi manichini dei giocatori?
> 
> Tornate on topic.*


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> il rinnovo di suso non può essere perchè è in nazionale...altri rinnovi non penso..sarà o un acquisto o una gallianata e cioè una presa per il cu.lo...



Ci sarà Galliani in mezzo al duo pronto a firmare il contratto anche lui come nuovo consigliere di mercato e addetto al leccaculismo con i procuratori.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Non filtra nulla. Penso possa essere una sorta di Live con Fassone e Mirabelli che ci raccontano di questa estate sul mercato. Mia opinione. Filtra zero raga ahinoi.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Se non è qualcosa che spacca veramente qua ci prendono per il culo per i prossimi anni


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Appunto essendo un live non puó essere un giocatore. E se lo fosse certo non sarebbe sto gran nome visto che i giocatori importanti sono un nazionale. L'unico top non in nazionale é Diego Costa ma:
> 1 - Abbiamo già 3 centravanti
> 2 - Oggi erano in riunione i dirigenti di Chelsea e Atletico per definire



Ma chi ha parlato di Costa? E poi scusa di chi si dovrebbe trattare se non di un giocatore? Sia chiaro che io mi accontento anche dello sponsor purché sia bello grosso


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

In ogni caso se è un giocatore è impossibile che riescano a tenere il nome nascosto fino a domani sera...qualcosa filtrera di sicuro!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Domani ci arriva una mazzata sul capocollo da record


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

io chiuderei il topic e lo riaprirei domani alle 14 dopo la live


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh , non filtra nulla .




La cosa pazzesca e questa. Non c'e alcuna informazione. Normalmente qualcuno dovrebbe sapere qualcosa. Non c'e stato un colpo a ciel sereno in tutta l'estate se non Andre Silva e anche durante il suo acquisto le conferme sono arrivate ben prima delle visite mediche.


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo che lo presenti Bossari...




Al Lucca Comics un paio di anni fa hanno creato un evento (pompandolo parecchio) in una villa per mostrare roba esclusiva su Star Wars Episodio 7.
Un casino di gente la alla sera ad aspettare per alla fine vedersi Bossari uscire, alzare il velo su di una riproduzione tristissima della spada di Kylo Ren ed andarsene in meno di 5 minuti prendendosi una bella dose di insulti.


Per dire che Bossari ed eventi deludenti sono un'ottima accoppiata.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2017)

Maldini che torna in società ? domenica era allo stadio.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

Se vogliamo sognare dico questo: O una giocatore del PSG (Pastore, Di Maria, Lucas, Cavani, Draxler) o Müller in rottura con Ancelotti. Personalmente credo se sara un gran nome sara un del PSG. Lucas Moura a questo punto e diventato un esubero. Non mi fa impazzire ma credo sia "prendibile", Di Maria e troppo forte per venire da noi in questo momento, idem Draxler.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Sarebbe la prima volta nella storia che un top club acquista un giocato con 0 spifferi .

Impossibile


----------



## andre85 (30 Agosto 2017)

ma secondo me se è un grande giocatore non filtrera niente, a maggior ragione che l acquisto deve gia esser stato fatto in sordina, se no non metti gia l annuncio un giorno prima. Poi potreste avere tutti ragione, Sponsor che si presenta con il Top, piu Jancko nel caso si concludesse.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Maldini che torna in società ? domenica era allo stadio.....



C'era in campo Daniel per la vittoria degli allievi


----------



## NaTzGuL (30 Agosto 2017)

Aubameyang?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la prima volta nella storia che un top club acquista un giocato con 0 spifferi .
> 
> Impossibile



Infatti, però le parole di Campopiano fanno pensare a un qualcosa di più che un semplice riassunto della campagna acquisti.


----------



## Solo (30 Agosto 2017)

Ad Agosto hanno sbagliato tutto quanto potevano sbagliare con la comunicazione. Questa e' un'altra vaccata... Anche se arrivasse un grande giocatore non fai 'ste pagliacciate... E se poi non si tratta nemmeno di quello allora e' una presa per il sedere bella e buona.

Bah.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Maldini che torna in società ? domenica era allo stadio.....



Non mi dispiacerebbe.. ma se fanno preparare i tifosi in questo modo essi pensano ad un acquisto..


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

Sempre più convinto che non si tratta di un giocatore.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la prima volta nella storia che un top club acquista un giocato con 0 spifferi .
> 
> Impossibile



Sbagli.
Bonera era arrivato e nessuno sapeva nulla


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Aubameyang?



Da escludere. Il Dortmund ha ceduto Dembele e ha fatto cassa. Non possono permettersi di vendere il loro attaccante top, poiche non hanno nemmeno una riserva all'altezza.

Sostituire Dembele e Aubameyang a campionato gia iniziato e improponibile


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che non si tratta di un giocatore.



Perché?


----------



## MassimoRE (30 Agosto 2017)

Jankto non è in nazionale?


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la prima volta nella storia che un top club acquista un giocato con 0 spifferi .
> 
> Impossibile


Higuain lo scorso anno fece le visite mediche con la juve in gran segreto


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Aubameyang?



Draxler......


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da escludere. Il Dortmund ha ceduto Dembele e ha fatto cassa. Non possono permettersi di vendere il loro attaccante top, poiche non hanno nemmeno una riserva all'altezza.
> 
> Sostituire Dembele e Aubameyang a campionato gia iniziato e improponibile



Non ce lo danno neanche se li diamo direttamente il sostituto di Auba ?
Kalinic


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di Costa? E poi scusa di chi si dovrebbe trattare se non di un giocatore? Sia chiaro che io mi accontento anche dello sponsor purché sia bello grosso



No ma su Costa era un mio ragionamento non era riferito a te. Non so ma detto tra noi la storia del post ferragosto é le troppe dichiarazioni fatte sui top ed anche lo sponsor mi hanno un pó deluso e non vedo nomi prendibili in giro con i soldi di Niang, figuriamoci un top. E generare hype per la firma dello sponsor o per un nome non di primo piano lo vedrei come un errore molto grave.


----------



## NaTzGuL (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Da escludere. Il Dortmund ha ceduto Dembele e ha fatto cassa. Non possono permettersi di vendere il loro attaccante top, poiche non hanno nemmeno una riserva all'altezza.
> 
> Sostituire Dembele e Aubameyang a campionato gia iniziato e improponibile



Aubameyang stamattina ha scritto su Instagram stories: go home (bandiera italia)


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Agosto 2017)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ad Agosto hanno sbagliato tutto quanto potevano sbagliare con la comunicazione. Questa e' un'altra vaccata... Anche se arrivasse un grande giocatore non fai 'ste pagliacciate... E se poi non si tratta nemmeno di quello allora e' una presa per il sedere bella e buona.
> 
> Bah.



Severo ma giusto. 
Condivido questo pensiero. Montare l'hype è sempre molto molto rischioso, pensate se non è una delle cose che abbiamo ipotizzato...


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> No ma su Costa era un mio ragionamento non era riferito a te. Non so ma detto tra noi la storia del post ferragosto é le troppe dichiarazioni fatte sui top ed anche lo sponsor mi hanno un pó deluso e non vedo nomi prendibili in giro con i soldi di Niang, figuriamoci un top. E generare hype per la firma dello sponsor o per un nome non di primo piano lo vedrei come un errore molto grave.



Un errore madornale che andrebbe ad aggiungersi ad un altro errore di communicazione sul giocatore top... non ci credo !
Non sarebbe possibile.
Non sarebbe perdonabile.


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Aubameyang stamattina ha scritto su Instagram stories: go home (bandiera italia)





Magari AUBA !
Ma perche parlarne con Riso ?
Non ci credo molto.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Aubameyang stamattina ha scritto su Instagram stories: go home (bandiera italia)



Impossibile. Davvero. Non ilkudiamoci


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Aubameyang stamattina ha scritto su Instagram stories: go home (bandiera italia)



Era una roba fake.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Agosto 2017)

Adesso mi aspetto il botto.


----------



## InsideTheFire (30 Agosto 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Uno show è qualcosa di spettacolare, insolito. Direi la firma di più giocatori, ma non saprei. Chissà.


Non avevo il coraggio di scriverlo io...


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Perché?



Sensazione mia. Sono pessimista per natura su "eventi" del genere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2017)

Mia previsione: Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini che parleranno del primo mercato del nuovo Milan, spiegando le sensazioni, le difficoltà, le gioie, "sarà una grande stagione", ecc. Poi video riassuntivo di tutte le firme con il tormentone APACF. Al limite firma di un ultimo acquisto alla Jankto, ma certamente non un super campione.
Vi prego di non farvi illusioni, altrimenti domani sera impazziremo tutti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo sognare dico questo: O una giocatore del PSG (Pastore, Di Maria, Lucas, Cavani, Draxler) o Müller in rottura con Ancelotti. Personalmente credo se sara un gran nome sara un del PSG. Lucas Moura a questo punto e diventato un esubero. Non mi fa impazzire ma credo sia "prendibile", Di Maria e troppo forte per venire da noi in questo momento, idem Draxler.


Sei molto ottimista, io uno di quei nomi sinceramente non lo immagino neppure con la maglia del Milan. Draxler o Di Maria non è roba per noi al momento, purtroppo. Lucas anche mi sembra davvero difficile.


----------



## tonilovin93 (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mia previsione: Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini che parleranno del primo mercato del nuovo Milan, spiegando le sensazioni, le difficoltà, le gioie, "sarà una grande stagione", ecc. Poi video riassuntivo di tutte le firme con il tormentone APACF. Al limite firma di un ultimo acquisto alla Jankto, ma certamente non un super campione.
> Vi prego di non farvi illusioni, altrimenti domani sera impazziremo tutti



Ad esempio a me Jankto piace tanto tanto.. sarei super contento eh, 12 acquisti tutti ottimi


----------



## Cantastorie (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Le prime due lettere mi ricordano pericolosamente un cognome e nome (primo nome). Pericolosamente perché mi sembra molto improbabile


----------



## DrHouse (30 Agosto 2017)

Più facile ci sia la firma di 2-3 innesti a completare.

Ma se ne arriva uno solo, dopo questo video mi aspetto Belotti o Aubameyang


----------



## NaTzGuL (30 Agosto 2017)

InsideTheFire ha scritto:


> Non avevo il coraggio di scriverlo io...



lo penso anche io......


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mia previsione: Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini che parleranno del primo mercato del nuovo Milan, spiegando le sensazioni, le difficoltà, le gioie, "sarà una grande stagione", ecc. Poi video riassuntivo di tutte le firme con il tormentone APACF. Al limite firma di un ultimo acquisto alla Jankto, ma certamente non un super campione.
> Vi prego di non farvi illusioni, altrimenti domani sera impazziremo tutti



Il riassunto del mercato si fa a mercato finito, difficile non impazzire se creano hype in periodo di trasferimenti. Soprattutto quando sappiamo tutti che ne abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mia previsione: Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini che parleranno del primo mercato del nuovo Milan, spiegando le sensazioni, le difficoltà, le gioie, "sarà una grande stagione", ecc. Poi video riassuntivo di tutte le firme con il tormentone APACF. Al limite firma di un ultimo acquisto alla Jankto, ma certamente non un super campione.
> Vi prego di non farvi illusioni, altrimenti domani sera impazziremo tutti



Propendo anche io per questa ipotesi. In una LIVE, checché se ne dica, non sono vietati i VIDEO. Anzi, mi pare proprio che un video di riassunto acquisti lo abbiamo fatto vedere in un'occasione simile. 

Comunque sia, non mi aspetto acquisti. Anche perchè gli show vanno preparati, e quindi o hanno già chiuso il colpo (cosa difficile visto che non si è sentito proprio niente) oppure è davvero un evento simbolico, di riassunto di come è andata la campagna acquisti, delle emozioni, delle difficoltà, delle gioie e della fiducia nel futuro.


----------



## NaTzGuL (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mia previsione: Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini che parleranno del primo mercato del nuovo Milan, spiegando le sensazioni, le difficoltà, le gioie, "sarà una grande stagione", ecc. Poi video riassuntivo di tutte le firme con il tormentone APACF. Al limite firma di un ultimo acquisto alla Jankto, ma certamente non un super campione.
> Vi prego di non farvi illusioni, altrimenti domani sera impazziremo tutti



Sinceramente non posso rimanere deluso dopo un mercato del genere, anche se non presentano nessuno......quindi me la godo


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

mi vien da dire che solo per un acquisto top riuscirebbero a mantenere l'assoluta riservatezza! Se è qualche colpo normale domani qualcosa filtra


----------



## nimloth (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mia previsione: Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini che parleranno del primo mercato del nuovo Milan, spiegando le sensazioni, le difficoltà, le gioie, "sarà una grande stagione", ecc. Poi video riassuntivo di tutte le firme con il tormentone APACF. Al limite firma di un ultimo acquisto alla Jankto, ma certamente non un super campione.
> Vi prego di non farvi illusioni, altrimenti domani sera impazziremo tutti



La penso come te. Non hanno annunciato in fin dei conti nulla di clamoroso.
E se così sarà non capisco tutte queste critiche assurde per una presunta comunicazione sbagliata.

Anche se una cosa del genere avrebbero potuto farla a mercato chiuso.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Propendo anche io per questa ipotesi. In una LIVE, checché se ne dica, non sono vietati i VIDEO. Anzi, mi pare proprio che un video di riassunto acquisti lo abbiamo fatto vedere in un'occasione simile.
> 
> Comunque sia, non mi aspetto acquisti. Anche perchè gli show vanno preparati, e quindi o hanno già chiuso il colpo (cosa difficile visto che non si è sentito proprio niente) *oppure è davvero un evento simbolico, di riassunto di come è andata la campagna acquisti, delle emozioni, delle difficoltà, delle gioie e della fiducia nel futuro.*



Sarebbe una cosa davvero troppo trash. Ma pensano veramente che ai tifosi interessino sti video e robe così?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (30 Agosto 2017)

Ma razzo...

Ormai ero rassegnato... Avevo un livello di aspettative sotto lo zero...

Adesso sono in fibrillazione... Vorrei cloroformizzarmi e svegliarmi direttamente domani...

Certo, se creano una suspence così e poi presentano il corrispettivo di karamoh, sarebbe un colossale pesce d'aprile con 8 mesi di anticipo...


----------



## Love (30 Agosto 2017)

non illudiamoci.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Agosto 2017)

APACF= Aubameyang Pierre alle cose formali


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> APACF= Aubameyang Pierre alle cose formali



Hahahahaha bellissima questa


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Agosto 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> APACF= Aubameyang Pierre alle cose formali


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

La data, lo stile della communicazione mi fanno aspetarre un ulteriore colpo. Per Jankto sembra un po troppo casino...ma se e un gran colpo perche e stata data la 7 a Kalinic? Qualcosa non quadra.

Qualche utente ha scritto che i dirigenti parleranno delle difficolta e dei migliori momenti prima di presentare un 12. colpo. Un giocatore buono ma non da urlo. In questo sense Jankto sarebbe il nome giusto, per definizione copre esattamente i ruoli nei quali abbiamo bisogno di un altro giocatore.
Mi pare la conclusione piu logica.





NaTzGuL ha scritto:


> Aubameyang stamattina ha scritto su Instagram stories: go home (bandiera italia)



Aubameyang e molto legato al Italia. Viene spesso a trovare i suoi familiari che si trovano ancora qui. Se guardi anche le sue Instagram Story vedi che esce spesso a Milano. C'e la pausa delle nazionali...secondo me va solo a farsi un giro a Milano.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una cosa davvero troppo trash. Ma pensano veramente che ai tifosi interessino sti video e robe così?



A me non danno fastidio. Però, certo, se fai un annuncio il giorno prima della fine del mercato, quando tutti sono abbastanza in fibrillazione in cerca di qualche news, e fissi una live APACF proprio per la sera conclusiva (quando di solito si è a chiudere le ultimissime trattative con 8/9 telefoni davanti), stai alimentando inevitabilmente delle aspettative. Diciamo che avrebbero dovuto aspettare la chiusura del mercato. Perchè così, davvero, anche i più pazienti e calmi ci hanno visto qualcosa di più di un semplice evento "resoconto" con Mirabelli, Fassone e Montella.


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Ahahah immaginate se avvistano cristiano ronaldo a malpensa domani...probabilmente il forum scoppia


----------



## milanista mn tantan (30 Agosto 2017)

io ho il mal di testa a furia di pensare  comunque oggi il centrocampista svizzero dell'arsenal Granit Xhaka ha pubblicato un video sul suo profilo facebook che lo traeva insieme a Riccardo Rodriguez, e ha scritto Forza Milan. Bho


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma che c'entra con Riso però?
> Per me è un suo uomo..



L'agente di Keita è calenda ma la trattativa col Monaco è andata in porto grazie a mendes


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

A mio avviso verosimilmente si tratterà di un'acquisto. Fare un live il 31 agosto con preavviso e con un significato passiamo alle cose formali lascia intendere un bell'acquisto. Non avrebbe senso neppure uno sponsor anche perché in tal caso potevano specificare...


----------



## Gito (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Propendo anche io per questa ipotesi. In una LIVE, checché se ne dica, non sono vietati i VIDEO. Anzi, mi pare proprio che un video di riassunto acquisti lo abbiamo fatto vedere in un'occasione simile.
> 
> Comunque sia, non mi aspetto acquisti. Anche perchè gli show vanno preparati, e quindi o hanno già chiuso il colpo (cosa difficile visto che non si è sentito proprio niente) oppure è davvero un evento simbolico, di riassunto di come è andata la campagna acquisti, delle emozioni, delle difficoltà, delle gioie e della fiducia nel futuro.



Con migliaia di commenti Live che li insultano in ogni lingua ed angolo del pianeta per aver creato hype all'ultimo giorno di mercato lanciando l'hashtag adesso passiamo alle cose formali... dai su 
Tutto è possibile eh ma farlo significa far passare il milan per una società di incompetenti agli occhi dei tifosi, a maggior ragione visto che sanno che i tifosi sono incavolati da 10 anni con la vecchia proprietà per le continue perculate.
E loro mentre le altre squadre stanno facendo gli ultimi acquisti con il mercato ancora aperto stanno in diretta facebook a far vedere quanto sono stati bravi creando un hype pazzesco?
Ma siete seri tutti quanti a pensare che si scavano la fossa da soli??? C'è gente che strappa l'abbonamento se fanno una cosa del genere.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2017)

OooKk, due cose, una positiva l altra meno,da una parte se fanno un trailer così deve essere una cosa importante dell altra domani è l ultimo giorno di mercato e ho i miei dubbi che un top si muova, vedremo


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

[MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] Evitiamo ste cose!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Situazione paradossale. Perchè creare una simile aspettativa se poi la realtà è ben diversa? Fate il video senza pubblicizzare nulla. Stavolta non capirei il loro atteggiamento.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

milanista mn tantan ha scritto:


> io ho il mal di testa a furia di pensare  comunque oggi il centrocampista svizzero dell'arsenal Granit Xhaka ha pubblicato un video sul suo profilo facebook che lo traeva insieme a Riccardo Rodriguez, e ha scritto Forza Milan. Bho



AHAHAH in ogni caso non ci servirebbe seppur sia forte in quanto è mediano/regista


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Smarx10 (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La data, lo stile della communicazione mi fanno aspetarre un ulteriore colpo. Per Jankto sembra un po troppo casino...ma se e un gran colpo perche e stata data la 7 a Kalinic? Qualcosa non quadra.
> 
> Qualche utente ha scritto che i dirigenti parleranno delle difficolta e dei migliori momenti prima di presentare un 12. colpo. Un giocatore buono ma non da urlo. In questo sense Jankto sarebbe il nome giusto, per definizione copre esattamente i ruoli nei quali abbiamo bisogno di un altro giocatore.
> Mi pare la conclusione piu logica.
> ...



Concordo con te,la cosa non mi torna, la 7 è ormai andata ma allora non fai una cosa del genere per bonucci e la fai per un ipotetico jankto? Qui qualcosa bolle in pentola


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ommamma. Gli auguro davvero di non fare cavolate, adesso.



Cavoli. Hype a mille...


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

Se arriva jankto mi aspetto che chi non si sia ancora abbonato vada a immediatamente a farlo.
Si sottovaluta troppo questo giovane ma è un grandisssimo colpo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (30 Agosto 2017)

È lui...
I
N
N
O
M
I
N
A
B
I
L
E


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2017)

Jankto+esterno che ancora non conosciamo? 

Un nome non necessariamente di grido,sullo stesso livello del friulano magari.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Agosto 2017)

Dai facciamo sto sforzo che il mercato in Turchia chiude l'otto settembre e magari qualche zecca si scolla pure nei prossimi giorni..


----------



## Djici (30 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Però la cosa non mi torna, non fai una cosa del genere per bonucci e la fai per jankto? Qui qualcosa bolle in pentola



Si dice che Messi non sia piu contento di rimanere a Barcelona 

Scherzo ma la penso come te... o e un big o non ci hanno capito nulla sulla comunicazione... e mi sembra strano...


----------



## Gatto (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se arriva jankto mi aspetto che chi non si sia ancora abbonato vada a immediatamente a farlo.
> Si sottovaluta troppo questo giovane ma è un grandisssimo colpo.



Non da alimentare hype manco fosse CR7 dai. Sarebbe da incompetenti della comunicazione.


----------



## VonVittel (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2017)

Per me Jantko e Baselli. (Entrambi di Riso che oggi era a Casa Milan).


----------



## Raryof (30 Agosto 2017)

Oltre a Draxler non saprei che colpo potrebbero fare, Draxler + Jankto, magari due prestiti vantaggiosi anche se a cifre altine per il primo.


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

milanista mn tantan ha scritto:


> io ho il mal di testa a furia di pensare  comunque oggi il centrocampista svizzero dell'arsenal Granit Xhaka ha pubblicato un video sul suo profilo facebook che lo traeva insieme a Riccardo Rodriguez, e ha scritto Forza Milan. Bho



Ma è scemo?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Concordo con te,la cosa non mi torna, la 7 è ormai andata ma allora non fai una cosa del genere per bonucci e la fai per un ipotetico jankto? Qui qualcosa bolle in pentola



Concordo, ma un colpo da 90 cosi dal nulla? Con la 7 sulle spalle di Kalinic? Nono so, anche questa ipotesi non quadra del tutto.

Sono tesissimo!


----------



## Crox93 (30 Agosto 2017)

.


----------



## Freddy Manson (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi, è Cristiano.


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

A me Jankto va benissimo, ma accidenti, qui stanno gonfiando qualcosa di più grosso, spero se ne rendano conto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

Sono in palpitazione.
Stanotte non dormo.


----------



## Milanchina (30 Agosto 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma un colpo da 90 cosi dal nulla? Con la 7 sulle spalle di Kalinic? Nono so, anche questa ipotesi non quadra del tutto.
> 
> Sono tesissimo!



Vabbe che fan in tempo a cambiarglielo eh!
Senza offendere kalinic ma penso che non abbiano venduto tante magliette col suo nome da sostituire


----------



## Roccoro (30 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me è un grande colpo, dai MiraFax fateci sognare!


----------



## kYMERA (30 Agosto 2017)

speriamo non sia un click baiting altrimenti impazzirei


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Però, ragazzi. Il motto è sempre stato "Passiamo alle cose formali". L'adesso non è mai entrato nel motto, per quanto anticipasse quasi sempre quelle parole. Ergo, la A iniziale potrebbe essere il nome o il cognome di un giocatore. Avrebbe senso anche per la parola "show", ovvero un evento dedicato alle cose formali di quello specifico -grande- giocatore.


Sì. Sto impazzendo.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (30 Agosto 2017)

Secondo me è tutto fumo, mi sembra assurdo annunciare un grande nome l'ultimo giorno... non ci sono spiragli di movimenti in entrata. E Jankto, bravissimo giocatore, non crea tutta 'sta attesa.
Spero di essere smentito!


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per me Jantko e Baselli. (Entrambi di Riso che oggi era a Casa Milan).



perfetto.. risolviamo la riserva di kessiè ed un jolly


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

L'acquisto è Jolanda De Rienzo che si presenterà in body painting a tinte rossonere


----------



## Guglielmo90 (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Però, ragazzi. Il motto è sempre stato "Passiamo alle cose formali". L'adesso non è mai entrato nel motto, per quanto anticipasse quasi sempre quelle parole. Ergo, la A iniziale potrebbe essere il nome o il cognome di un giocatore. Avrebbe senso anche per la parola "show", ovvero un evento dedicato alle cose formali di quello specifico -grande- giocatore.
> 
> 
> Sì. Sto impazzendo.



Non sei stato tu oggi a dirmi:

"Comincia col non farti aspettative troppo alte. "Qualcosa di interessante" può essere anche un giocatore molto giovane e poco mediatico. 

Relax!"


----------



## milanista mn tantan (30 Agosto 2017)

Io la butto lì, visto il mancato rinnovamento di Ozil e Alexis Sanches, che ne dite


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Domani ci arriva una mazzata sul capocollo da record



Ho la stessa sensazione..
Meno male che non se ne sta parlando su tv e Sky...


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Non sei stato tu oggi a dirmi:
> 
> "Comincia col non farti aspettative troppo alte. "Qualcosa di interessante" può essere anche un giocatore molto giovane e poco mediatico.
> 
> Relax!"



Sì. Chiedo venia.

Ma io sono anche uno facile da contagiare, e voi non è che vi siate risparmiati


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Maldini che torna in società ? domenica era allo stadio.....



Wow.. a questo non ci avevo pensato!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

ritorna Bacca


----------



## ignaxio (30 Agosto 2017)

Sarà Fabregas?


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sarà Fabregas?



Ho paura che domani molti bestemmieranno ahahaha


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Sarà Fabregas?



Non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ho paura che domani molto bestemmieranno ahahaha



Io mi limiterò a un "peccato!". Ecco perchè mi sto sbizzarrendo stasera


----------



## andre85 (30 Agosto 2017)

Non voglio illudermi ma nessuno ha ancora accennato al fatto che Li Yonghong è a Milano, se sara un grane acquisto lo presenta lui.


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Wow.. a questo non ci avevo pensato!


premiavano suo figlio ed il resto degli allievi per la vittoria del titolo


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ho paura che domani molto bestemmieranno ahahaha



Sicuro, qui si stanno illudendo tutti, ma sarà un giocatore assolutamente normale.


----------



## Superpippo80 (30 Agosto 2017)

Uno o due tra:

Jankto 
Gomez 
Draxler
Lucas Moura 
Di Maria 
Muller
Xhaka
Baselli
Aubemayang


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Sicuro, qui si stanno illudendo tutti, ma sarà un giocatore assolutamente normale.



Sempre se sarà un giocatore


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Dai Jorge facce sto favore


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2017)

Troppa aspettiva


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (30 Agosto 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mia previsione: Fassone, Mirabelli e Guadagnini che parleranno del primo mercato del nuovo Milan, spiegando le sensazioni, le difficoltà, le gioie, "sarà una grande stagione", ecc. Poi video riassuntivo di tutte le firme con il tormentone APACF. Al limite firma di un ultimo acquisto alla Jankto, ma certamente non un super campione.
> Vi prego di non farvi illusioni, altrimenti domani sera impazziremo tutti



Quoto
.


----------



## Boomer (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Sempre se sarà un giocatore



Esatto.


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Agosto 2017)

Ragazzi io penso che un live su 3 canali contemporaneamente sarebbe organizzato solo per un top,ma,dato che dobbiamo per forza di cose escludere questa ipotesi,allora mi sento di dire che non mi sorprende affatto la possibilita' che possa essere un qualcosa legato al rientro in societa' di Paolo Maldini,certo che se invece e' solo un riepilogo degli acquisti fatti e lasciano la squadra cosi' incompleta e non si va in champions saremo presi per il deretano da qui al 2400.


----------



## King of the North (30 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Diego Costa?



Una quarta punta centrale quando abbiamo solo borini e suso sugli esterni non avrebbe senso.


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Aubameyang passa alle cose formali


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Agosto 2017)

Dai ragazzi come si può credere che Fabio Guadagnini potesse commettere un autogol di comunicazione così clamoroso da organizzare uno show di riepilogo il 31 Agosto con il calciomercato in chiusura, facendo un annuncio social così in pompa magna. Fino ad ora il "Passiamo alle cose formali" è stato usato solo per gli acquisti, ergo domani ci sarà un annuncio. 

Riso che esce fuori da Casamilan parlando di una bella idea di Mirabelli e Fassone che scappa da CasaMilan prima degli altri correndo per andare chissà dove sono più che un indizio.

Mi sorprende solo la segretezza così forte. Se hanno preso un bel giocatore come hanno fatto a non far trapelare nulla?

Secondo me sarà una cosa del tipo Jankto+Baselli e Niang al Torino.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppa aspettiva



.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Baselli, il Nocerino 2.0


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Agosto 2017)

Vedremo. Ormai manca poco.
Ma francamente non mi aspetto granchè ormai.
Grandi nomi sulla piazza e alla nostra portata non ci sono.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

*Sportitalia: Milan-Mercato chiuso. Difficili le sorprese.*


----------



## Rossonero97 (30 Agosto 2017)

Intanto adesso a sportitalia dicono che il mercato del milan è chiuso. 
Come vorrei smentirli 
Dai mirabelli dai.......


----------



## pipporo (30 Agosto 2017)

Mamma mia , ma chi dorme stanote ?


----------



## AllanX (30 Agosto 2017)

Gito ha scritto:


> Con migliaia di commenti Live che li insultano in ogni lingua ed angolo del pianeta per aver creato hype all'ultimo giorno di mercato lanciando l'hashtag adesso passiamo alle cose formali... dai su
> Tutto è possibile eh ma farlo significa far passare il milan per una società di incompetenti agli occhi dei tifosi, a maggior ragione visto che sanno che i tifosi sono incavolati da 10 anni con la vecchia proprietà per le continue perculate.
> E loro mentre le altre squadre stanno facendo gli ultimi acquisti con il mercato ancora aperto stanno in diretta facebook a far vedere quanto sono stati bravi creando un hype pazzesco?
> Ma siete seri tutti quanti a pensare che si scavano la fossa da soli??? C'è gente che strappa l'abbonamento se fanno una cosa del genere.



.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Milan-Mercato chiuso. Difficili le sorprese.*



Bah, anche a Sportitalia è da mesi che brancolano nel buio


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppa aspettiva


Beh hanno alimentato l'hype

Loro mica noi 

Se si presentano con un giocatorino... comportamento da pagliacci. E sarei veramente meravigliato e deluso


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Sportitalia: Milan-Mercato chiuso. Difficili le sorprese.*



Se Criscitiello dice che il mercato è chiuso, allora è probabile che arrivino altri dieci acquisti.

Come dimenticare il 31 agosto dell'anno scorso? "Galliani scatenato. Milan fortissimo su Ramsey".


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

Alexis Passa Alle Cose Formali
Aumabeyang Passa Alle Cose Formali
Angèl Passa Alle Cose Formali
Alcantara Passa alle Cose Formali


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Criscitiello dice che il mercato è chiuso, allora è probabile che arrivino altri dieci acquisti.
> 
> Come dimenticare il 31 agosto dell'anno scorso? "Galliani scatenato. Milan fortissimo su Ramsey".


Criscitiello non ne becca mezza.
"Pepe e James sono dell'Inter".


----------



## alcyppa (30 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Beh hanno alimentato l'hype
> 
> Loro mica noi
> 
> *Se si presentano con un giocatorino... comportamento da pagliacci*. E sarei veramente meravigliato e deluso



.


----------



## ARKANA (30 Agosto 2017)

Più Che altro perchè non hanno messo un orario? Devo iniziare a refreshare le varie pagine web già da domani alle sette? LUL


----------



## The P (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra tanto una Campopianata. E in effetti mi risulta che il responsabile della comunicazione digital del Milan sia in ferie. Non vorrei che davvero sto la comunicazione sia affidata a sto dilettante allo sbaraglio.

Io comunque non mi aspetto niente. Al 31 agosto non ho mai visto fare grandi acquisti, al massimo ripieghi.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Criscitiello dice che il mercato è chiuso, allora è probabile che arrivino altri dieci acquisti.
> 
> Come dimenticare il 31 agosto dell'anno scorso? "Galliani scatenato. Milan fortissimo su *Ramsey*".



Intendeva lui


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Alexis Passa Alle Cose Formali
> Aumabeyang Passa Alle Cose Formali
> Angèl Passa Alle Cose Formali
> Alcantara Passa alle Cose Formali



Aguero passa alle cose formali. 
Il kun è finito in panchina al city


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Aguero passa alle cose formali.
> Il kun è finito in panchina al city



Giusto! Aggiorniamo...

Alexis Passa Alle Cose Formali
Aubameyang Passa Alle Cose Formali
Angèl Passa Alle Cose Formali
Alcantara Passa Alle Cose Formali
Aguero Passa Alle Cose Formali


----------



## 7vinte (30 Agosto 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Giusto! Aggiorniamo...
> 
> Alexis Passa Alle Cose Formali
> Aubameyang Passa Alle Cose Formali
> ...



Magari passano tutti e 5


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo un esterno top


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tanto una Campopianata. E in effetti mi risulta che il responsabile della comunicazione digital del Milan sia in ferie. Non vorrei che davvero sto la comunicazione sia affidata a sto dilettante allo sbaraglio.
> 
> Io comunque non mi aspetto niente. Al 31 agosto non ho mai visto fare grandi acquisti, al massimo ripieghi.



Non può che essere questo. Non capisco la scelta di far entrare in società Campopiano. Scelta molto discutibile.


----------



## zlatan (30 Agosto 2017)

Dai ragazzi è chiaramente un riepilogo live di tutti gli acquisti fatti tanto X nn dimenticare visto il malcontento incredibile direi che sento. Non avrebbe senso un annuncio del genere X un giocatorino tipo Jankto, e un top l'ultimo giorno è impossibile.
Al massimo ci sarà la presentazione di uno sponsor


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha diffuso un video su Twitter dal titolo:"Siete pronti all'APACF show?" Acronimo di adesso passiamo alle cose formali.
> 
> In arrivo un colpo in entrata dunque.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi è chiaramente un riepilogo live di tutti gli acquisti fatti tanto X nn dimenticare visto il malcontento incredibile direi che sento. Non avrebbe senso un annuncio del genere X un giocatorino tipo Jankto, e un top l'ultimo giorno è impossibile.
> Al massimo ci sarà la presentazione di uno sponsor



Esatto, purtroppo è cosi e molta gente sogna inutilmente.


----------



## Wildbone (30 Agosto 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi è chiaramente un riepilogo live di tutti gli acquisti fatti tanto X nn dimenticare visto il malcontento incredibile direi che sento. Non avrebbe senso un annuncio del genere X un giocatorino tipo Jankto, e un top l'ultimo giorno è impossibile.
> Al massimo ci sarà la presentazione di uno sponsor



Ma è probabile, infatti. Noi ci stiamo solo divertento. Ormai, dopo la gestione Galliani, abbiamo sviluppato degli anticorpi notevoli.


----------



## 1972 (30 Agosto 2017)

magari ufficializzano la vendita di niang!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Agosto 2017)

Io pronostico novità in entrata,
creare tanta attesa l'ultimo giorno di mercato solo per presentare gli acquisti di luglio lo riterrei demenziale,
non è ipotizzabile

i nomi non saprei, il centrocampista dell'Udinese me gusta, anche il Papu,
arrivi dall'estero se in mattinata non si muove nulla gli escluderei.


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2017)

Bah, se non è qualcosa di davvero buono possono risparmiarsela. Spero di essere smentito.

Secondo me Gomez potrebbe un personaggio adatto ad uno "show"


----------



## Roccoro (30 Agosto 2017)

*Pasquale Campopiano ha risposto all'avvocato La Scala su Twitter:
"Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."*


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Il problema è che il live è serale, non vorrei fosse davvero di chiusura, magari dopo le 23..


----------



## vitrich86 (30 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> L'acquisto è Jolanda De Rienzo che si presenterà in body painting a tinte rossonere



la parola illegale non esprime ancora al meglio il concetto...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano ha risposto all'avvocato La Scala su Twitter:
> "Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."*



Ecco, mettiamoci tutti il cuore in pace.


----------



## The P (30 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano ha risposto all'avvocato La Scala su Twitter:
> "Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."*


mammamia che dilettante allo sbaraglio


----------



## fra29 (30 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano ha risposto all'avvocato La Scala su Twitter:
> "Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."*



Vabbeh allora sono fuori..
Errore clamoroso.
Non si poteva fare l'1?


----------



## Ecthelion (30 Agosto 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il live è serale, non vorrei fosse davvero di chiusura, magari dopo le 23..



A questo non avevo pensato. Constatazione giusta e dolorosissima.


----------



## sballotello (30 Agosto 2017)

che schifo


----------



## Moffus98 (30 Agosto 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano ha risposto all'avvocato La Scala su Twitter:
> "Tranquillo Avvocato, a nanna sereno. Mauro Suma ha già detto a Milan TV cosa sarà."*



E cioè? Cosa sarà?


----------



## sballotello (30 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E cioè? Cosa sarà?



un video riassuntivo delle trattative


----------



## krull (30 Agosto 2017)

Milanchina ha scritto:


> Vabbe che fan in tempo a cambiarglielo eh!
> Senza offendere kalinic ma penso che non abbiano venduto tante magliette col suo nome da sostituire


Non penso si possano cambiare i numeri una volta comunicati ufficialmente alla Lega e oltretutto dopo aver fatto una partita ufficiale. Poi dai sullo store del Milan hanno.lanciato la 7 in pompa magna


----------

